
My husband raped two women – and I had to answer for his crimes - MarlonPro
http://www.vox.com/2016/1/13/10737742/husband-rapist
======
malandrew
I really don't like the title since it's very link baity and suggestive that
this would likely be a flame war topic on HN, but that said, her story and
expecially the content after her story about restorative justice is very good
and worth a read.

